# Weekly Competition 2020-23



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' F2 U F' R2 F2
*2. *F2 R U' F' U F' R U2 R
*3. *U F2 U F' R2 U R2 U F2 U'
*4. *F2 R' U R' U R' F U
*5. *U R' U F' U2 R F U2 R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' R' L' U F' L2 F' D R' D2 F R2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' L2
*2. *L2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U F' U2 R B' D' B2 L2 D2 F' D2
*3. *L F2 U2 B2 U2 L B2 L B2 F2 U2 F U R2 D' F' U R' F2 U'
*4. *U L2 F U2 L' F' R2 B' D' R' D2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 B U2 F L2 U2
*5. *B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 F' U2 R D F U B2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 Rw' U' Rw' R D' Fw' D' Uw2 L' B Uw L D Uw2 R2 Fw F U' B2 Fw' D2 Rw Uw2 R' Uw' Fw Uw F' U' L2 D' U Fw' F' D' B2 F' L' R2
*2. *Fw' F U' R Fw' Rw2 D2 U R D B D2 Rw2 Fw D' Uw Fw R D2 Uw2 U F2 R' F Uw2 Rw U Rw2 D Rw Fw R2 B L D' B' F D2 Rw R2
*3. *D' B Fw Uw' B' Uw2 U Rw D B Uw' U2 Rw2 R' F L Rw R' U2 R F L2 F Uw' R B2 Rw2 R' D2 B2 Fw' F2 L' D' Uw2 L' Rw R F2 L2
*4. *B2 U F' Uw2 U Rw R F2 D2 Rw R' B Rw2 Fw2 D2 U' B' Fw' D' Fw' L B F' U Fw2 R' B' D2 B R2 B' Fw' F' R' Fw R Uw B2 D Rw'
*5. *L2 D2 Fw2 F2 L' R' Uw' R2 Uw2 B' F2 U Rw Fw' L F' Rw2 R' Fw' F2 U L Uw' R' U2 B' Fw2 F' U2 R' Uw' U Rw2 R' D Rw' R2 B L2 B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Dw2 Uw' L Fw2 F2 D2 U Fw Dw Uw' Bw R F2 Lw Rw D2 U L2 Rw2 Dw2 R B' L2 R' Fw Lw2 U B Dw U' Lw Bw2 Fw D Lw2 Bw' Dw' Rw2 Bw L R' Bw' U2 L Rw2 Uw2 R2 B Dw L' Bw2 Fw F2 Dw Uw B F Dw' Uw2
*2. *D' Uw2 L' D' Uw' Bw F2 Dw Bw D2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F' Uw' U B' Dw F' D2 Uw2 Bw Fw2 F D2 Rw2 Dw2 B2 Fw' F Uw' Rw D Lw' Dw R' Bw2 R Uw' Bw2 Rw U' L' Rw2 B' F' D2 F2 Lw' Uw Lw2 Fw2 F Rw' Dw B' Fw2 Dw' Uw F2
*3. *Bw2 D Bw' D' U Lw' R B2 Bw' Fw F Uw2 Bw' Fw D' U R' B Fw L Uw' F' R' Bw' F' Rw2 D' Fw' D2 B' Bw Fw' U F R2 Dw' R Dw' Fw2 U' F2 D' Dw2 B2 Lw' Dw' B' D' Lw' Rw Bw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw' R' Uw Bw D2 L' R2
*4. *D' Fw2 Lw' F2 U Bw' F' Lw' D2 R Fw2 U' Bw Rw Bw' Dw Rw Fw2 Lw2 Rw D' Dw' B2 D2 L2 Uw2 B' D Fw2 F2 D' Uw2 R2 D' Uw Lw' Uw2 B F2 Uw' R B2 Fw' Uw' Lw Rw2 F' L Fw L R' Fw' F U' F2 Uw' L R Fw Uw'
*5. *D Dw2 Lw' Fw' F2 U Fw' D' Lw R2 F R F2 U2 Fw2 F' Dw' Bw Lw' Rw' Dw Bw' D Lw2 U Bw F2 R Bw Uw2 Bw L2 D B2 Bw F' Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 B' Fw2 F2 Dw U2 Bw' D2 Dw Rw' D' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 U Bw' D2 R2 F2 L2 Dw R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D B' R2 3U U R' 3F' U 3F 3U2 3F2 L' U 2F2 2L2 2R U2 3R B 2D' 2F' F2 L 2B F' 2L F' R B' 2F2 F' 3U' 2F 2U' 2L' 3U2 2L 3R2 2U2 2L 2B 2D2 2U2 U 2R' 2D2 2B 2D' U2 2L2 D' 2D2 U L2 2L 2D2 3U 3F 2R2 B' 3F2 3R2 2R2 U 2L 2B' 3F2 R 2D B
*2. *2R2 D L2 2L2 2R2 B 2B2 D B' 2B' 2F' F2 L' 3R 2R' R2 2D F2 3U2 2U2 2L2 U2 3F' 2U 2R2 2F' U2 L2 2B2 U B R2 D 2D' U' 3R' B D2 F' R' D2 2U2 2L 2B 2U2 L 2L 2R' B' 2F' 2L' 2U' R' 2B2 2R' 2D F2 3U 2L 3U B' 3F2 2R2 2U' 3F2 2F' 3U' 3R D2 2U2
*3. *2L2 2R2 3F L2 2F2 U2 R' F2 3U' 2B 2U2 F 2L' D2 U 2L B2 F 3U2 2R 2U' 2B' 2U 3R' 3F R' B 3F2 2F' F2 U2 3R2 B2 D' 2B' F' L' 2D2 2L2 B2 D2 2D2 3U' 2R B' F R2 B' R' 2U B F' L2 2D2 R' 2B2 D' R2 3U 2U2 U 3F' U2 2F 3U 2L' D 2B2 3F' R2
*4. *2L 3F' F R2 2F2 F' 2R 2F' 3U' L 2B2 3U2 F2 D' L 3R2 2R' R2 U' 3R R' D' 2B 2U U L2 2L2 U' 2L2 R' 2B D' 2U2 U2 3F F' 2U2 2B2 3R' 3F' L2 2L2 3R2 2R U' 2L' 2D' 3F2 2R2 2B' 2U' U2 3R' 2R' 2D L 3R2 B' F2 D2 2D L B 3U2 U' 3F' U' F' 3U 2F
*5. *U2 B F2 2D 3R 3F2 2F' F' R2 2D2 3U U' 2L2 R2 2D' U' 2B2 3F 2R 2F 3R' 2R2 U' 2F' D' 2F' R' U' 3R 2D' 2R2 D U' 2L2 B2 2U' B' 2D' 2L' B' 2D 2U2 2B2 3U 3R' R' 2F 2D' 2U' L' R2 3F2 D L2 3F' R 2D' B' 2D' U' 3F' 3U' 2B' 3F' 2L 2U' R2 2D2 L2 3F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 2D2 3U' 3R2 3D' 3L' B2 3L' D 3R' 3D' R' 2B2 3B 2L2 3U' L2 2D 3U' 3R D' 2B' F' 2U' 3B 3L2 2D B' 2D B 2L' 3R 2R 2D 3F' D2 3D 2U' 2L U 3B' 3F' 2F' D2 3U2 U' 3R' 2B 3R2 R D B 2B2 2F' F' R 3D' R2 2U' L2 R' 2F' 2R 2F2 L R' 3B' 2F D 3U' 3R 2F2 R 3B' 2D 3U2 3F R 3B' 2R2 R' 3B 3L U' 3B 3D 2L F2 D2 2F' 2D2 2B2 3B2 3F2 D2 2B 2D2 L2 3L2 3F
*2. *3D2 2U' B2 3L 2U L' 2L 2B' L' D 3D2 B' 2U' 3F F2 3D' 3U 3B2 U2 3L 2F' 3L2 2R2 R2 3B L' 2U 3B' D2 3R' 2D2 3U2 2U2 2L2 3D' B 3U 3L' B2 2U2 U2 3L' 3U' 2B 2F 3R R 3U2 3R2 2R' 3F L' 2U' F' D2 2D' 2L' 3L 2R2 R2 2U2 2B' F2 L2 R' 2B 3B' 3F2 2F2 U L2 3L' 2R2 3F' L 2U' U' 3F' 2F L 3U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 3F2 F' 2U2 U' 2B 2F2 F L2 3F' 2F 3L' 3B 3U F' U'
*3. *3L2 2B' 3F 2U 3B2 2U2 3F2 2D 3D L 3U U2 3R2 2D' 3U' 2B' 3B' D' 3D U L 3U 2R2 F 3L2 B2 2F' 3L2 F2 L 2F 3L2 B2 D 2D 3D 2U U 2R' B' F 3R 3B2 U' R2 2B 3B 2U2 L' 2L' 2R' R2 2F 2R' B2 F 3D' B 2B2 3R R2 3F' 3L 2B 3L 2R' B 3R2 B L2 2R 2B' 2F F' 3D 3U 2U' 3F2 F' 2U2 B' 3U' L 2L2 3L R2 2F2 2U' 2B' L2 2B' 2D' 3D2 2B2 3F2 3D 3F' R' F2 2D2
*4. *B' 3L' 2F2 L U R 3D' R 2D 3D' 2U' U2 3R' R2 3U 3R' 3D2 2F F' L 3F 3D2 2U F 3L 3D 3L2 2B2 L2 3B' 3D' B' 3D' U' R2 2D2 F 3D2 2R2 2F2 3D2 2F2 F L2 2L' 2D2 3B' 2D2 B2 2B' 2L 3L' 2R 3U R2 2D' 3D' 3B' L2 3B 2F F' L' 2R2 3D 3B2 F' 3U2 2F' R' D 2F F2 2L' B2 3F 3D' 2L2 D' L2 3F 2F' 3R2 3D' 2U' R' 2U 2L2 B' 3U2 2U 2L2 F2 3R' U2 B 2F' D U2 2R2
*5. *L2 2B 2D2 L' 2R' 3F' 2L 2B 2F 2U2 2L' 3L 3U 2B' L B 3D' B 2B' U2 B 2B2 2D' 3F2 U 2R' D 3D' R2 3F2 2R2 3D U L' 2L2 2R2 B2 2B 2L' 2D' 3D' 3L 2U' 3B2 2D' 2L 3U' 3F2 2L' R2 3B' D 3R 2R F2 L 2R' 3B2 3U' 3B 2L' 2B L' 3L B' 3B D' 3U' 2F' 2D2 2B2 F2 D' 2D 2U' 2L 3R2 U2 2F' R' U' L2 3R 2R' D' 2B2 2L2 2D L 2F' 2D' 3U B 2F 2L2 F' U 2R' F2 2D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' F' U' R2 F R' U' R'
*2. *U F2 R F U2 F R' F R2
*3. *U R2 U F R2 U2 F U' R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R2 F B' U' B' L R U2 R2 D F D' U2 L' U2 D' B2 L Fw Uw
*2. *D B2 U' L' D2 U F2 R2 B' U2 L' R2 U2 D2 B2 F L U F2 R' Fw' Uw
*3. *L R' U2 R D B2 D2 L2 U' B' U F' L' R U L B' L D' B2 F Rw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D U L' Fw Rw' F2 L2 D' L2 Rw2 R' D L' U2 F L2 F D Fw' R2 Uw2 L2 R2 Uw2 Fw' F' U2 B Uw2 U Rw2 Uw B' F' Rw2 F' R' U' F' Uw
*2. *R' Fw2 F L' D' B2 L' Rw Uw Fw2 Rw2 D Uw2 L2 Rw2 Uw' L2 D' R2 Uw2 L D' L D' B L' Fw2 D2 Rw' R U' Fw' F D Uw2 Fw F' Uw F Rw
*3. *D' B' D2 Rw' R' U L' Rw' F D' U' R Fw Uw2 L Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw U2 B R2 D' U' L2 F' D F D2 L' Rw Uw2 B' L' D2 R D' R2 B Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Uw Rw Uw2 R B2 F' D' Uw B2 Bw' Rw' Bw' Fw R' Bw2 D2 Dw' Bw D' Uw2 L2 Rw' Dw' R Dw U F Lw2 B' Uw U' Bw2 Fw F2 Dw Uw2 U' F2 Uw2 Fw Dw2 U2 R' Fw' U R B2 F D Bw2 Fw L Lw D2 Lw' Fw' D2 U F2
*2. *Dw' Fw' R2 Fw D Uw F D2 R Fw' Rw D2 Dw2 Uw B' Bw L' B2 Bw2 F U Fw2 R B Bw2 L2 Rw' Dw Uw' U2 L Fw' Rw B' Dw2 Rw' Uw' Lw2 D2 L' Lw' Bw Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw Dw L2 Lw' Bw' F2 Uw2 Bw' L2 Lw' B2 D Lw' R' D
*3. *Uw' Rw' B' U' Rw' B Bw F' Uw L2 Fw2 D2 L Lw Bw' Dw2 Bw Uw2 Fw2 R2 Dw2 Rw B2 Bw U2 Lw' Uw U Fw2 Uw R Bw2 Dw' U' Bw' D' Uw' F2 Dw2 L Fw Rw' Fw2 U' L' Rw Bw' Rw2 R Uw F' R U Rw D2 R2 Fw2 Lw' Rw2 F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 2R 3U L' 2R2 3U2 2L 3R 2B' 3F 2R2 F2 L' F' L2 3F F 2L U2 F' 2R' 2B' 3F2 2F' D2 2B 2L' 3R R2 U B 3F 2F R2 U B 2D' 2F' L2 2F2 R 3F2 D 2D' 3U' 2U' B 3F' R' 3F2 2D2 R2 U2 3R' 2R2 2F2 2L2 B2 3R D' F2 3R2 B2 3R' R' U' R' D2 2U B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' U2 2L2 R' 2D' 2R2 2F2 R2 2D' 2U2 2L' 3R 3F' 2R2 2D' 3U' R2 2B 3L 2U 3R' 3F D 3D 2U2 L' 2U' L' 2U2 L 3U2 2F' 3L U 2B2 3F' 3U 3L' 2R 2F F' D' 2F 2R2 2B2 3B' 2F F L 2R' R2 3D2 3B2 F' 2U' U2 3L 3R 2U2 B2 3U2 2B2 3R' R2 2U' 3B2 L 2B 3F2 D 3L 3B' R 3D' B 3D 2U 3B F2 L 2L 2R B' 2B' D L2 3L2 2F' 2D2 2L' 2B2 2D2 3U2 3B 2D' 3L' 3U' 2B2 3F' 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 B' L2 D' U' L' F2 B2 L' F' B' D' R2 B D' R' L U2 D2 F Rw' Uw
*2. *U' L' F' L' F R' B' D F' D2 R' B2 R2 F D U' R F2 D U F' Rw' Uw2
*3. *L' D2 U' R U' L U2 D' B D B2 D' B R2 L B2 R B L' F2 Rw Uw2
*4. *D2 F R2 D2 F' U2 R D B2 L' F2 R U2 B R' B2 L2 R' F2 Rw' Uw'
*5. *D' U L' U' B U' D F' L2 D2 F R2 L2 F R2 L2 F D2 B' Uw2
*6. *B L2 B2 U2 L' R' D' B F L' D' F' L U2 L' R2 F R B' Rw' Uw'
*7. *B' U' B D2 R' F2 L' B F2 D2 U R2 F R' B2 U R2 D2 U' Fw' Uw'
*8. *R' L' U B2 R' F2 D' B' D F U2 F2 R F' D F U D R' F' Rw' Uw2
*9. *F' B2 U2 D2 F' U' L' B2 F U2 L2 U2 F' D' L2 U' B2 F R2 Fw Uw2
*10. *L' R U' L R2 U' L2 D' U2 R L U D' R' U2 R2 L D F B2 R' Fw' Uw'
*11. *R2 L F2 L' D B' D' L' D' U' R2 D' R U L2 R2 D' U L2 R2 Fw' Uw
*12. *B' F2 R D2 F2 U2 F' B2 L2 U L2 R' D B2 F L R' D R L' D' Fw' Uw2
*13. *R' F2 D' U R' B' D2 B' R' F2 U2 R2 L F' B' D2 L D2 B2 R' Fw' Uw2
*14. *D L U' B D2 U R2 B2 L2 F' U B' R2 F' B L2 U2 D L2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*15. *U2 B' U2 F D' R2 L2 D U F L' U2 L D U2 L2 R U D2 Rw2 Uw'
*16. *F L' U' B' F2 D' U2 B' D B' L U' R2 D' U' L2 F2 L' U' F' Rw2 Uw'
*17. *L' D2 F' B U F2 L R2 B U B' L' U R2 L' D R2 L' U2 Rw2 Uw
*18. *L F' B' D B' U2 R' B D' U2 B' D F D' U2 B2 L U2 L D2 B Rw' Uw
*19. *F' L2 R2 F R2 D2 R' L' U2 L2 B2 R B2 R' B2 D' L2 B' L' R F2 Uw'
*20. *R2 D U2 L U F' B' R2 B L' R2 D2 B D2 B' D B' L' B2 Rw2 Uw
*21. *U D B2 D R B2 F' U' B' D' B L2 U R L2 F B' D L2 Fw' Uw'
*22. *D B' L R' D2 U2 B U B2 L' B2 U' R' F' B' U2 D' B2 U F R' Fw Uw'
*23. *F R' U' F2 D' U F2 L' F B' U2 D2 B' F D L2 U2 D R2 B' R2 Fw Uw2
*24. *F' D L' B' D L' F' B' L' R F2 R' B' F U R2 L D U' L2 R Fw' Uw2
*25. *U R L' F D' L B U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R' U D2 F' U' B2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*26. *L U2 L2 R U' F2 R D2 B D' R' B R B F U' R' U' R' D' Rw' Uw'
*27. *B F D' L' R U F B D R U2 B' L' R' U' F R L2 U Rw' Uw2
*28. *F U2 R B' U B R B' R' U' R2 F' B D' B R' L U' D F' Rw2 Uw
*29. *U' D' L U' B' U2 F2 D2 R2 L F2 R' D2 U2 L2 B' D' L B Rw
*30. *R U D R' D' B' U F2 B D B U B U2 F2 B2 R' B2 L2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*31. *F' L D' U' L2 R B F2 L2 U' F R' L2 D' F2 L R B' D2 R2 D' Fw' Uw2
*32. *B U B2 F L U L F B2 R2 D' F B2 U' F D' U2 F2 U' Fw Uw2
*33. *B' U B2 D' L B R D2 R2 B' L2 R' B L2 F2 B' D B2 R2 U Fw'
*34. *U2 F L' D2 L U L' R' F R' B2 D L' D' L F' R2 B U2 B Rw2 Uw'
*35. *D2 B L R D2 U2 L F B U2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 F L Fw' Uw'
*36. *B' F2 R' U' R' B' D B' L U' D' F L F2 B2 U2 L' R2 U' F Rw'
*37. *L2 B R2 U' B' R D F2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 L B F D L D Fw Uw2
*38. *U2 D2 R F' B U' L2 U2 F L2 U2 B' D2 L' U' F2 B' D' R Fw' Uw'
*39. *U L' D' F2 B U R F U L U B2 F2 L' R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*40. *R' D2 R' L' U2 L2 D' L2 U' F B2 L B2 D R' B' F' L U' D' L2 Fw Uw2
*41. *D2 B U B2 D2 B2 U2 L' R B' D2 B U' R U' F2 L2 R2 F' L2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*42. *F2 U2 R L2 B F2 R B' R2 B L2 F B' U' F' U' D2 F2 B2 D2 F Rw' Uw
*43. *R F2 R2 D U B2 L F' R F B2 L' R2 F2 D U' R F' D R' F' Rw' Uw2
*44. *L2 F' U2 L2 D R' U2 L' D2 F2 B2 D U B2 L B' R2 U' B' R Fw' Uw'
*45. *B F2 U' R2 F' U B R2 B' L2 R' D F2 L2 F' U D2 L2 F R' B' Rw' Uw'
*46. *B2 D2 L' D2 B' L U D2 F L' F' D2 L2 R U2 B' D F' R2 Fw Uw2
*47. *R' D B D' U L' B2 L' F R2 L' D B D U2 R2 L' U2 F' R F Rw2 Uw2
*48. *R U2 F R D2 R2 L F2 B2 R2 B F' L2 R2 B' F2 L F2 U2 D' R2 Fw' Uw
*49. *R' F2 B2 L B D2 F2 B D' U2 L2 F' B2 R B' R' B D2 R L' Fw' Uw'
*50. *B2 D2 L' U L2 U2 F U R D F2 B2 D2 L R' F' U' D' F' Rw Uw'
*51. *D' B' L B R B' L' R' U2 F' D' B' U' D R' U R' L U B' D' Fw Uw'
*52. *B D2 L' U2 F' L' D' U F2 D' B' U2 R2 B2 F2 L2 R' U F2 Rw2 Uw2
*53. *D2 U L U' B' R' D' R' U2 L' D L' R U' L2 D' U L2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*54. *L' F' B2 D2 R2 F' D' U' B F2 L R U D B R' U2 L' D2 R' Fw Uw'
*55. *U' R2 L B' R' B2 D' R F' R2 B2 U2 L' D2 B' D2 U2 R' L U' Rw' Uw2
*56. *D2 B' D F' R' U' R2 B U D F2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 L2 U L' B' Rw2 Uw2
*57. *F U2 D' R B2 U2 F U D2 L2 R' B L' D' F U' D' L2 D' U Fw'
*58. *F' R2 D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D' R2 L' F' R' L B2 U' L R U' L' Fw' Uw'
*59. *U' R D2 R2 B F U' B D F R' U' L U F D U' F U R2 Fw' Uw
*60. *F2 D' L' F2 R2 L2 D' B U' L U2 D' F' U' L' B' L2 B' L B Rw' Uw'
*61. *D F R' B2 U R' U B2 D' R' L' U R2 U2 D' B F' D R' U2 Rw' Uw2
*62. *F2 B R' U R' B L D R2 B' L' U L2 F D' R2 D2 U2 F Rw Uw2
*63. *R' L' B2 D2 L D2 B' R2 U R L2 B' F D' L D B2 F' R' D Rw' Uw2
*64. *D F L' R U F L R' B' U2 F' D L' D' R2 B L2 R' D' R'
*65. *F2 U2 F2 L2 R' D2 F' B U2 L' B2 R' B L U2 R F2 U' L2
*66. *F D F' L' F' U' F' B D B U D' R2 B2 R L2 U' D F' B Rw Uw'
*67. *B2 L2 R F2 R2 F2 U' F' B' R2 B2 L' B L' U' F' B R U' B' Rw Uw
*68. *D2 U' R2 D B R D' B D' U B2 U2 B' L U F' B2 U' L2 Fw' Uw2
*69. *U2 B' L F' U' D B2 R2 U' L2 D L' U2 R U' D2 L2 F B2 U Fw Uw'
*70. *R U2 F R' B2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 B F2 U2 D' B2 L U F2 Rw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 L2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D L2 U B' U' R' B D B2 D' B' L' U
*2. *D2 F R2 B2 L2 F R2 F D2 R2 D2 U' F R' B2 D U L2 R D2 L
*3. *U2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 L D B R F' R2 F' D2 U2 R2
*4. *B2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' U2 B F2 D' U B' L D U2 R' U' B2
*5. *L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' L2 D' L' U L' D2 R D U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D F U2 F' L B2 D B2 R B' U
*2. *U2 B' U2 L2 F D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 L' B' R U' B F2 R' D F U
*3. *F2 D U2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B U' F L' D' R2 U F2 D R
*4. *U2 L' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 D2 L F2 R' B R2 F2 R2 F' R' D' B U F
*5. *L2 D2 B2 R' F U' F L B D' B U2 F D2 F R2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 R' F2 D2 L B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R U' R2 F' U' F2 L' F' L
*2. *L2 F U2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D F L' D U R F' U R2 B2
*3. *F2 R2 D B2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 L F' U2 R2 U R' D' B R2
*4. *R' L2 U D L D L F' B' L F2 B2 U F2 D L2 F2 B2 U' R2 U'
*5. *D' B' D L2 D' F' L F U2 R B' U2 B2 U2 D2 B D2 R2 L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B' D' F2 D R' F B' U' L' U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U L2 R2 D2 U' B' D' L F L' F' U' R2 F' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U B' R' D F' U' R' U F' B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U' R2 F R' F R' F2
*3. *U2 L F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 R B' U R B' F2 R B2 R F2 L2
*4. *B2 U' R Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw' R2 D2 R' U Rw' Fw' L Rw2 B2 D Rw' F' U2 Rw' Fw F2 Uw2 Fw' L' Fw' D' R' B D2 B' L2 R' B' Fw' U' L2 R2 Uw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U2 F U R2 F' R F' R
*3. *B2 D B' D2 B2 R2 F R' B D2 R' U2 B2 L D2 L F2 R' D2 L2
*4. *D' L B' Fw2 D2 Fw Uw' R B2 R Fw' U' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 D' U2 F2 L Rw2 Uw Rw R' U' F D2 Uw2 Fw F U2 Rw2 U Rw Fw Rw' R2 D Uw U2 L2
*5. *Rw F' Uw2 Lw Rw R U' B2 Uw' Bw2 R D2 L B' Uw' Fw2 F' Uw2 L2 B2 Dw Bw' Dw B' Bw Fw2 Lw2 Rw' R B2 Uw' B' F D2 Dw' U Lw F' R' B2 R' B Bw2 Fw2 F' R' Fw F2 Lw Fw2 F' Uw2 Lw2 F2 Rw' Uw' U2 L' Rw' B

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' F R2 F' R F U' R2 U
*3. *R' F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 B' R D U2 R' B2 L D' F'
*4. *Fw' U F2 U' B' Uw' B Fw2 F D' Fw' Rw' B' Fw' Rw2 D L2 D' F2 R' Fw2 F2 U2 Fw' D' Fw2 U2 B2 D2 R B2 Rw R2 Uw R2 F' D2 U2 B' F'
*5. *Dw2 Rw Bw2 R U' B2 U R2 Bw Rw2 Fw D2 U' Rw' B2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 L R Dw U' Lw' Fw2 D2 U2 Rw' F Lw2 F2 Uw B D' L' Lw B2 Dw2 Rw D2 Uw U' F2 L' Uw2 Lw2 B Fw2 D2 R2 Uw' L' R2 D U2 Bw2 Fw2 D Dw2 U2 Rw'
*6. *L2 R 3F' R' 2F 3U2 B' 3F 2F2 3R2 2F2 F2 2R2 R2 2D 2U' 2B2 3F2 R2 2F' 3U' L2 3R' 3U2 2B F' 2R 3U' U 3F2 3R2 B2 2R2 3U 2R 2B' 2L' D' L' D B 3U2 R' 2B 2U' L 3U' U B L' 2L' B L B2 U 2B' 2R2 R 2D 2U' 2F 2D 2F L' 3R2 2D B' 3R' B' D'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 R F' U2 F' R' F U'
*3. *F' U2 D' R' L2 F2 B2 D' B U F2 L2 U2 D' L2 D' R2 U' F2 B2
*4. *L2 B2 R2 U2 Fw' L Uw' U2 L2 B Uw2 L Rw2 R' F' L Uw' U' F Uw' L' R2 Fw Uw B' R Uw' U2 F Uw B D2 Fw2 F2 R' Fw' R F2 L' Rw2
*5. *D' Dw2 R2 B Dw2 Lw Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw R2 U Lw D' Rw2 D' Bw F Rw2 R U2 L Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw Uw F2 Rw2 Uw F U2 B D' Lw2 R Bw F D2 Uw' B' Fw' U' R2 B Bw' F U2 L R' B Uw2 L Fw Rw2 R Bw Fw2 F2
*6. *2L2 R D2 2F2 R' 2F' R' 3U' R D 3R2 R' D' 3F' 3U2 2F' U2 3R' B2 L2 2B' F D2 2L 2U 2R2 3U2 B' 2F' L' D2 2B2 2R2 D 2U U B 2B' 3F 2F F2 2D2 R F2 2L F2 3R' 2R2 F' U 3R' B' 2B F L' D2 2D 2U2 L2 D F D2 2L' 3R2 R' 2D 2U2 2B 2D' R2
*7. *R2 3B2 L 2R 3F 2D2 R' 3F' L2 2R2 3F' L 3L' 2F D B2 2F F2 3L 3D' 2F F2 D L 2U' U 2F' R' 3U R' 3B2 3F' R' 3U 2U' 2F2 2R' 3F2 2U2 2F' 3R' F 2U' 3R' 2D' 2L2 B' 2B 2U 3F 3R' 2U 3F' 3U2 U' 3B U2 3F 3U' 2L' 3U2 F2 3D2 3L' B2 3B' 2F' L' 3L2 2F2 3D2 3L2 2B' 2R2 2U2 3B L 3L' 3D' 3F' 2F2 3D2 U B2 R2 2B' 3B2 3F2 F' 3L2 3F' L2 2L' R2 D2 U 3B' R 3B D2

*Clock*
*1. *UR6+ DR5+ DL1- UL3+ U5+ R4- D5- L3+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R5- D2+ L1- ALL3- DR DL UL 
*2. *UR6+ DR4+ DL3- UL3- U5+ R6+ D0+ L2- ALL5- y2 U2+ R1- D6+ L1+ ALL2- DL UL 
*3. *UR0+ DR1- DL2- UL2- U4+ R1- D1+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U4+ R3- D4+ L1- ALL4- 
*4. *UR5- DR2+ DL2+ UL0+ U2+ R2+ D2- L3- ALL4- y2 U4- R6+ D1+ L3+ ALL3- UR DR 
*5. *UR3+ DR4- DL2+ UL4- U5- R5+ D2- L5+ ALL4+ y2 U3+ R0+ D4+ L5+ ALL4+ UR DR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' L' R' B U' B R l b' u
*2. *L R' B' R U L' B' R r' b'
*3. *U L B U' L U B' R' l' b u'
*4. *R L B' L U R L' U l r u
*5. *U' L' B U' L' R' L' U' l r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -4) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 4) / (4, 0) / (-1, -2)
*2. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, 4) / (0, -4)
*3. *(1, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 5) / (3, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -1) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) /
*5. *(1, 6) / (0, 3) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (2, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (-1, 4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R B L U' L' R' L R U' R' U
*2. *R L R L' B U L' R U' L U'
*3. *L R' B R B R' L R L B' U'
*4. *B U L' B R' B R' L' B R L
*5. *B R L R' B U' B U' B' U' B

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U F2 U'
*3. *B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D F2 U2 B' R F D2 B D U' L' D F'
*4. *L B' Uw F2 Rw' R U2 F D F' R2 B2 Fw' Uw2 L2 Uw2 F2 U' Fw L Fw D2 R' B' L Rw U R' D2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw R D2 R Uw2 U2 B2 F'
*5. *Lw2 Dw2 F' Dw' Fw' U Bw' D B D Rw' D2 Dw U' F2 Rw R Uw2 Lw2 D' U2 Rw2 U B' Bw Fw' U2 Fw D Lw Fw' Lw' D' Dw2 F' Rw2 R Fw' Rw2 R' Dw' Uw2 U' F2 Uw' B Bw U' Fw2 F D2 L2 Fw' Uw2 L' Dw Bw2 Uw2 B Bw
*OH. *D2 F' R2 B' L2 F2 U2 B L2 B' D B' F' U R' U' L R' F' D2
*Clock. *UR1- DR5- DL3+ UL4+ U4+ R4+ D3- L4- ALL6+ y2 U5+ R1+ D3+ L3- ALL2+ 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U' R U L' B R' L' R' l r'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) /
*Skewb. *R U B R' B R L R' L B R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *f l L B' R b' r F R' B' L F' L' R'
*2. *r' R' f' l' L' b' l' r B F' L B' F' L
*3. *R' r f' l' b' f' r' f r' B R' B F L' R F
*4. *l b f l r' f' l B' F' L' R' F' L B R F
*5. *f' F' r' R' r' b l b F' L' F L' F R B' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Rw Uw U' Bw L B Lw' R B Lw' Rw' Lw' Bw' Lw Bw' Lw Bw' l' r b'
*2. *Rw' U Lw' R B Rw U L Bw L B Lw Bw Uw' Rw Lw' Uw' Rw' l r' b'
*3. *Rw Uw' Bw L Rw' Uw' U R Bw L B Bw Uw' Lw Rw' Uw Bw Lw Rw' Lw' u r'
*4. *Uw B Uw Bw' U L' Rw L' R Uw' R' Bw Lw' Bw' Rw Lw' Uw u' l' r b
*5. *Bw' Rw L' Uw Rw L' R B Lw U R Uw' Rw Lw' Uw Bw' Uw Lw' Uw' Bw

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D R2 U L D2 L U2 R D L D R2 U2 L D3 R U2 L D2 R U3 L D3 R U2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 D R2 U R D L2 U R2 U L2 D R2 D L2 U R U
*2. *D R2 D L2 U2 R2 D L D L U R D R U2 R D2 L U2 L D R2 D L2 U R2 D L3 U R3 D L D L2 U R D R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L3 D2 R3 U2 L2 D2 R
*3. *R2 D2 L2 U2 R D R U L D2 L U2 R D2 R D L2 U R2 U L D R2 D L2 U R2 U L2 D R D L2 U R3 D L U2
*4. *R2 D L2 U R2 D2 L U L D R2 U2 L D2 R U R D L2 U R2 U L D2 L U2 R2 D L3 U R3 D2 L D L2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 L D2 R U2 L2 D2 R U R
*5. *R D L D R2 U L2 D R2 U L U R D2 L D L U R2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 L U3 R D2 R U2 L D R D2 L U2 L D R2 U L3 D R2 D L U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F B D' B2 L D F R U' D L2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R D L' U2 D' L' D R L U2 R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B D2 F' B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D L2 R B' U2 L' U2 R2 F D' L2 R2 D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D F' R2 U L2 F' R D B2 U' R F' U2 F2 B U2 F D2 F R2 U2 R2 D R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 F R U L' D' R B' R' U R2 D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R' B' D2 B' L' F U' F L' F2 B2 D F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D R2
*2. *L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 L D' F2 D B' D L2 U L2 F U
*3. *R' L2 U2 R' F' R U' B L' F D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 L2
*4. *B2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 U2 L B U' F2 U' B' R' B2 L' D'
*5. *R2 D' R' U' D L F2 B D F D2 R L B2 R2 L' U2 B2 L F2 D2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UR UL UF UB UR UF UB UR LB UL LB UL UB LB UB RF UF UL UB LB RF UR UF LF UF UR UB UL UF RB UR LF UF UL UB UR UB RF UF DL LB LF DL DF LF DR RF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ DL UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UL+ UB UL RB UB UL+2 UF+2 RB+2 UR+ UF+ UR RB+
*2. *UF UB UR UF UR UL UB UL UF UR LB UL LB RF UR UB UL UF UR UB UL RF UF RF RB UB UR LF UL UF LB UB UR UL UB UL LF DR DB RB UB DR DB DF RF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ UF RB UR+2 DB+2 LB+ DB+ LB+2 UB+ LF+
*3. *UB UR UF UR UB UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UB RF UF UL LB UL UF UR UB UL RF UF RB UB LF UL UF UB UR UL UB UL RF UR RB LF DB DR DF RF DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ LF RB+ DR+2
*4. *UF UL UF UL UF UB UR UF UR UL UF UR UF UR LB UL LB RF UF UR UF UL UF UB UL UB RF UR RF RB UB UR LF UL UB UR UF UL UB UR UL RB LF DB RB DB DR DF RF DL DF DR RF DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+ UF UR+2 DL+ LB UB+2 DL+2 LF+2 UL+ UB-2 DF+ DR DF LF+
*5. *UF UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UB UL UF UR LB RF UF UL UB UR LB UB UL UB UR UF RB UB UR LF UL UB UR UF UL RB UR UB UL UF RF RB DR DB RB UR UF UB LF DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UB+ UR UB+2 RF- DR RF+ DB+ DL+2


----------



## Ayal (Jun 3, 2020)

I tried to sign in, but I didn't succeed.
Here is my results:
*2x2*
8.73
7.54
8.82
(6.70)
(10.74)
ao5 8.36
*3x3 *
37.56
48.57
(36.20)
(56.59)
38.83
ao5 41.65

I did this solves with CS timer.
Note: in my 3x3 cube there are 2 missing white pieces if this matters.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 3, 2020)

Ayal said:


> I tried to sign in, but I didn't succeed.



Currently you need a separate account for the weekly comp, and you aren't allowed to create one due to spam accounts being made recently. Contact Mike Hughey(moderator and leader of the weekly comp) and he'll help you create one


----------



## ottozing (Jun 4, 2020)

FMC 1 - 28



Spoiler



R' U' F B' D' F2 D R' F B' U' L' U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' R' U' F

(U B' F2 L D') // EO
B' F2 L F R F' L // DR
(L2 B' U2 F2 R2 L2 B z2) // Some unsolved edges and centers

B' F2 L F R F' L z2 B' L2 R2 * F2 U2 B L2 D L' F2 B U'

* F R' Rw U2 Uw2 R Rw' F' // Leave 2E2E

B' % F2 L F R F' L z2 B' L2 R2 F R' Rw U2 Uw2 R Rw' F U2 B L2 D L' F2 B U'

% R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2

B' R2 B2 R2 F2 L' F R F' L z2 B' L2 R2 F R' Rw U2 Uw2 R Rw' F U2 B L2 D L' F2 B U'



FMC 2 - 24



Spoiler



R' U' F D F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U L2 R2 D2 U' B' D' L F L' F' U' R2 F' D2 R' U' F

* R' B' R // EO
L2 B2 D B L2 F // DR
L2 ^ B2 U' B2 U2 // 5C + E slice in 14

* D' L D R' D' L' D R // Leave 3C
^ D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 // Leave E slice

D' L D R' D' L' D B' R L2 B2 D B L2 F (L2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D U' B2 U2)

() = L2 U' R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U2 // Solve E slice

D' L D R' D' L' D B' R L2 B2 D B L2 F L2 U' R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U2



FMC 3 - 31



Spoiler



R' U' F U B' R' D F' U' R' U F' B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' U' F

B' (D2 B)
U2 L (R2 D L2 U2 L2 U R) 
D' B2 U F2 U' F2

B' U2 L D' B2 U F2 U' * F2 R' U' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B' D2

* D' B2 D ^ F2 D' B2 D F2

B' U2 L D' B2 U F2 U' D' B2 D ^ F2 D' B2 D R' U' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B' D2

^ L' B' L F2 L' B L F2

B' U2 L (D' B2 U F2 U' D' B2 D L' B' L F2 L' B L D' B2 D) R' U' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B' D2

() = D' B2 U F2 D2 R2 D B' R' B L2 B' R B U' B2 D

B' U2 L D' B2 U F2 D2 R2 $ D B' R' B L2 B' R B U' B2 D R' U' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B' D2

$ R2 U D' F2 U' D

B' U2 L D' B2 U F2 D U F2 U' D2 B' R' B L2 B' R B U' B2 D R' U' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B' D2

could have maybe sliced further but ran out of time


----------



## SomeKid2369 (Jun 7, 2020)

3x3 - Average = 20.89 - (17.83), 21.43, (23.07), 22.64, 18.59
3x3 OH - Average = 43.62 - 39.78, 42.65, 48.44, (1:00.48), (31.55)
Redi Cube - Average = 38.18 - 29.03, 41.51, (57.21), (28.51), 44.00 

This is kinda my general account can I use this for the weekly comp? I don't really use it for anything else ¯\_( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)_/¯


----------



## ProStar (Jun 7, 2020)

SomeKid2369 said:


> 3x3 - Average = 20.89 - (17.83), 21.43, (23.07), 22.64, 18.59
> 3x3 OH - Average = 43.62 - 39.78, 42.65, 48.44, (1:00.48), (31.55)
> Redi Cube - Average = 38.18 - 29.03, 41.51, (57.21), (28.51), 44.00
> 
> This is kinda my general account can I use this for the weekly comp? I don't really use it for anything else ¯\_( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)_/¯






ProStar said:


> Currently you need a separate account for the weekly comp, and you aren't allowed to create one due to spam accounts being made recently. Contact Mike Hughey(moderator and leader of the weekly comp) and he'll help you create one


----------



## SomeKid2369 (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm not 100% sure how to


----------



## ProStar (Jun 7, 2020)

SomeKid2369 said:


> I'm not 100% sure how to



Click on his profile and then click Start Conversation


----------



## thomas.sch (Jun 7, 2020)

In 7x7 there is one competitor doubled (Place 15 + Place 15) with the same First/Last name but different username and exact 5 equal times. Think this is a failure. Can someone clean this up?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2020)

Results for week 23: Congratulations to Lim Hung, Sean Hartman, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(110)
1.  1.23 Legomanz
2.  1.29 Nutybaconator
3.  1.41 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.61 OriginalUsername
5.  1.64 ExultantCarn
6.  1.97 Rubadcar
7.  2.01 TipsterTrickster
8.  2.09 BradyCubes08
9.  2.14 NathanaelCubes
10.  2.19 Sean Hartman
11.  2.20 Zubin Park
12.  2.21 CubicOreo
13.  2.39 JoXCuber
14.  2.45 asacuber
15.  2.56 cuberkid10
16.  2.61 JakubDrobny
17.  2.65 BigBoyMicah
18.  2.66 Lim Hung
19.  2.77 turtwig
20.  2.84 riz3ndrr
21.  2.86 parkertrager
22.  2.87 ichcubegern
23.  2.93 Luke Garrett
24.  2.98 Logan
25.  3.00 Jaime CG
26.  3.07 ProStar
27.  3.14 smackbadatskewb
28.  3.15 Coinman_
29.  3.23 BraydenTheCuber
30.  3.35 Valken
31.  3.37 Rafaello
32.  3.41 MCuber
33.  3.45 mihnea3000
34.  3.51 weatherman223
35.  3.53 Fred Lang
36.  3.61 VJW
37.  3.63 Liam Wadek
38.  3.66 jacob.cubing
39.  3.67 u Cube
40.  3.71 Aleksandar Dukleski
41.  3.73 jaysammey777
42.  3.75 DGCubes
43.  3.82 ngmh
43.  3.82 Zeke Mackay
43.  3.82 teboecubes
46.  3.84 NewoMinx
47.  3.85 tJardigradHe
48.  3.86 Trig0n
49.  3.88 BradenTheMagician
50.  3.90 tavery343
51.  3.92 FaLoL
52.  3.93 wuque man
53.  3.96 Pratyush Manas
54.  3.97 Moreno van Rooijen
55.  4.03 [email protected]
56.  4.05 KingCanyon
57.  4.11 HendrikW
58.  4.12 Koen van Aller
59.  4.14 wearephamily1719
60.  4.19 lumes2121
61.  4.22 Rollercoasterben
61.  4.22 MattP98
63.  4.27 oliver sitja sichel
64.  4.29 MilanDas
65.  4.39 bennettstouder
66.  4.40 dollarstorecubes
67.  4.48 G2013
68.  4.50 Keenan Johnson
69.  4.53 toinou06cubing
70.  4.60 drpfisherman
70.  4.60 begiuli65
72.  4.67 FLS99
73.  4.69 mhcubergamer
74.  4.73 BleachedTurtle
75.  4.74 Kit Clement
76.  4.79 RandomPerson84
77.  4.87 TheCubingAddict980
78.  4.88 abunickabhi
79.  4.96 trangium
80.  5.02 Simon Gall
81.  5.06 revaldoah
81.  5.06 BenChristman1
83.  5.09 filmip
84.  5.12 Cube to Cube
85.  5.27 Henry Lipka
85.  5.27 PingPongCuber
87.  5.31 xyzzy
88.  5.32 skewbercuber
89.  5.41 nevinscph
90.  5.49 John Benwell
91.  5.65 teehee_elan
92.  5.85 Schmizee
93.  5.97 ok cuber
94.  6.02 Ian Pang
95.  6.59 Dutgif32
96.  6.81 UnknownCanvas
97.  7.21 Master_Disaster
98.  8.04 freshcuber.de
99.  8.17 Jrg
100.  8.23 LittleLumos
101.  8.28 linus.sch
102.  8.36 Ayal
103.  8.96 NevEr_QeyX
104.  9.17 sporteisvogel
105.  9.18 One Wheel
105.  9.18 DUDECUBER
107.  9.20 [email protected]
108.  11.11 Jacck
109.  11.22 thomas.sch
110.  18.34 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(136)
1.  7.08 wuque man
2.  7.24 jakgun0130
3.  7.30 MikaSmulders
3.  7.30 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



5.  7.54 BrianJ
6.  7.79 Zubin Park
7.  7.84 Micah Morrison
8.  8.15 Toothcraver55
9.  8.18 Lim Hung
10.  8.20 OriginalUsername
10.  8.20 smackbadatskewb
12.  8.33 tJardigradHe
13.  8.60 parkertrager
14.  8.62 cuberkid10
15.  8.64 gottagitgud
16.  8.91 Sean Hartman
17.  8.92 thecubingwizard
18.  8.96 Rubadcar
19.  8.97 riz3ndrr
20.  9.03 BradyCubes08
21.  9.55 turtwig
22.  9.56 NewoMinx
23.  9.57 JoXCuber
24.  9.61 Zeke Mackay
25.  9.71 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  9.76 NathanaelCubes
27.  9.87 Keenan Johnson
28.  9.93 2017LAMB06
29.  9.94 Cheng
29.  9.94 Logan
31.  9.96 ExultantCarn
31.  9.96 BigBoyMicah
33.  10.01 KrokosB
34.  10.02 jaysammey777
35.  10.12 Legomanz
36.  10.26 ichcubegern
37.  10.40 FaLoL
37.  10.40 JakubDrobny
39.  10.45 dollarstorecubes
40.  10.56 mihnea3000
41.  10.60 Fred Lang
42.  10.69 MCuber
43.  10.73 Keroma12
44.  10.77 DonovanTheCool
45.  10.83 Milesb95
46.  10.84 Samuel Baird
47.  10.87 abunickabhi
48.  10.91 CubicOreo
49.  10.92 BradenTheMagician
50.  10.93 Valken
51.  10.97 Teh Keng Foo
52.  11.07 Cubing5life
53.  11.12 Nutybaconator
53.  11.12 DGCubes
55.  11.15 Coinman_
56.  11.20 NevEr_QeyX
57.  11.41 Rafaello
58.  11.52 Ian Pang
59.  11.61 GTGil
60.  11.62 BraydenTheCuber
61.  11.70 DhruvA
62.  11.72 abhijat
63.  11.91 VJW
64.  12.21 RandomPerson84
65.  12.36 Henry Lipka
66.  12.38 20luky3
67.  12.39 MattP98
68.  12.40 sascholeks
69.  12.41 Koen van Aller
70.  12.42 u Cube
71.  12.60 HendrikW
72.  12.93 FinnTheCuber102
73.  13.12 drpfisherman
74.  13.18 Kit Clement
75.  13.22 lumes2121
76.  13.25 alexiscubing
76.  13.25 begiuli65
78.  13.26 ngmh
79.  13.29 xyzzy
80.  13.32 Rollercoasterben
81.  13.33 Michael DeLaRosa
81.  13.33 trangium
83.  13.50 Liam Wadek
84.  13.61 KingCanyon
85.  13.65 teboecubes
86.  13.66 Jaime CG
87.  13.68 toinou06cubing
88.  13.71 G2013
89.  14.32 MilanDas
89.  14.32 pizzacrust
91.  14.36 ican97
92.  14.57 jacob.cubing
93.  14.69 revaldoah
94.  14.71 Schmizee
95.  14.82 nevinscph
96.  15.09 Ernest Fowler
97.  15.18 tavery343
98.  15.29 TheCubingAddict980
99.  15.38 [email protected]
100.  15.43 FLS99
101.  16.71 thatkid
102.  16.72 PingPongCuber
103.  16.78 wearephamily1719
104.  16.85 bgcatfan
105.  16.87 Hunter Eric Deardurff
106.  17.19 BenChristman1
107.  17.33 [email protected]
108.  17.34 bennettstouder
109.  17.42 Simon Gall
110.  17.67 mhcubergamer
111.  17.78 Master_Disaster
112.  17.85 Moreno van Rooijen
113.  18.78 Petri Krzywacki
114.  18.96 DUDECUBER
115.  19.02 I'm A Cuber
116.  19.48 Dutgif32
117.  19.59 UnknownCanvas
117.  19.59 Pratyush Manas
119.  19.74 LittleLumos
120.  20.89 SomeKid2369
121.  21.64 Ked Ki
122.  22.10 John Benwell
123.  22.75 ok cuber
124.  23.98 Jrg
125.  24.24 One Wheel
126.  24.73 teehee_elan
127.  25.31 filmip
128.  25.43 sporteisvogel
129.  25.76 freshcuber.de
130.  25.88 linus.sch
131.  27.74 [email protected]
132.  29.06 EngineeringBrian
133.  31.58 Jacck
134.  40.67 MatsBergsten
135.  41.65 Ayal
136.  42.05 thomas.sch


*4x4x4*(86)
1.  28.87 cuberkid10
2.  32.52 OriginalUsername
3.  32.98 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  33.48 mihnea3000
5.  33.70 MikaSmulders
6.  34.19 Sean Hartman
7.  34.50 thecubingwizard
8.  34.53 JoXCuber
9.  35.39 BrianJ
10.  35.71 Cheng
11.  35.88 ichcubegern
12.  36.41 Luke Garrett
13.  36.47 Valken
14.  36.62 NewoMinx
15.  36.90 BradyCubes08
16.  37.15 wuque man
17.  37.30 Lim Hung
18.  37.34 FaLoL
19.  37.91 JakubDrobny
20.  38.46 Rubadcar
21.  38.50 Zubin Park
22.  40.37 Coinman_
23.  41.44 BradenTheMagician
24.  41.56 MCuber
25.  41.63 CubicOreo
26.  43.82 Logan
27.  44.15 abunickabhi
28.  44.18 DhruvA
29.  44.26 BigBoyMicah
30.  44.47 Keenan Johnson
31.  44.59 Henry Lipka
32.  45.08 turtwig
33.  45.69 DGCubes
34.  46.10 Cubing5life
35.  46.20 20luky3
36.  46.97 HendrikW
37.  47.50 MattP98
38.  48.01 nevinscph
39.  48.65 NathanaelCubes
40.  49.23 xyzzy
41.  50.32 Rollercoasterben
42.  50.93 MilanDas
43.  51.74 Liam Wadek
44.  51.85 jacob.cubing
45.  54.43 ExultantCarn
46.  54.84 Kit Clement
47.  54.90 Cooki348
48.  55.52 thatkid
49.  55.64 NevEr_QeyX
50.  56.27 VJW
51.  56.39 drpfisherman
52.  56.47 lumes2121
53.  56.78 bennettstouder
54.  57.02 PingPongCuber
55.  58.20 UnknownCanvas
56.  59.46 u Cube
56.  59.46 BraydenTheCuber
58.  59.71 Simon Gall
59.  1:00.77 tavery343
60.  1:02.46 John Benwell
61.  1:02.50 FLS99
62.  1:04.28 revaldoah
63.  1:04.85 ProStar
64.  1:06.99 KingCanyon
65.  1:08.14 Petri Krzywacki
66.  1:08.40 toinou06cubing
67.  1:09.68 LittleLumos
68.  1:13.00 [email protected]
68.  1:13.00 wearephamily1719
70.  1:17.69 SomeKid2369
71.  1:18.24 trangium
72.  1:18.77 One Wheel
73.  1:22.03 Ked Ki
74.  1:24.04 Moreno van Rooijen
75.  1:24.62 Schmizee
76.  1:25.01 Hunter Eric Deardurff
77.  1:25.42 ok cuber
78.  1:31.71 teehee_elan
79.  1:32.51 sporteisvogel
80.  1:32.89 freshcuber.de
81.  1:42.13 [email protected]
82.  1:45.89 Jrg
83.  1:55.61 thomas.sch
84.  1:56.34 Jacck
85.  DNF linus.sch
85.  DNF MatsBergsten


*5x5x5*(65)
1.  58.24 Lim Hung
2.  59.37 OriginalUsername
3.  59.66 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:01.98 Sean Hartman
5.  1:02.93 JoXCuber
6.  1:03.14 tJardigradHe
7.  1:04.78 ichcubegern
8.  1:06.82 Coinman_
9.  1:06.96 FaLoL
10.  1:07.64 parkertrager
11.  1:07.88 wuque man
12.  1:08.44 NewoMinx
13.  1:08.75 Cheng
14.  1:12.02 Luke Garrett
15.  1:12.22 fun at the joy
16.  1:13.83 CubicOreo
17.  1:14.21 Keroma12
18.  1:16.49 DGCubes
19.  1:20.17 NevEr_QeyX
20.  1:21.57 Henry Lipka
21.  1:22.21 HendrikW
22.  1:23.00 DhruvA
23.  1:23.05 MilanDas
24.  1:23.59 xyzzy
25.  1:24.45 abunickabhi
26.  1:24.79 drpfisherman
27.  1:25.90 Milesb95
28.  1:26.34 nevinscph
29.  1:27.64 turtwig
30.  1:30.68 BradenTheMagician
31.  1:31.25 jacob.cubing
32.  1:31.51 NathanaelCubes
33.  1:34.54 MattP98
34.  1:36.44 Liam Wadek
35.  1:36.54 Logan
36.  1:37.33 Rollercoasterben
37.  1:37.71 20luky3
38.  1:48.53 Hunter Eric Deardurff
39.  1:53.07 BigBoyMicah
40.  1:54.45 PingPongCuber
41.  2:02.17 UnknownCanvas
42.  2:03.49 BraydenTheCuber
43.  2:06.55 LittleLumos
44.  2:09.56 FLS99
45.  2:10.18 KingCanyon
46.  2:15.80 TheCubingAddict980
47.  2:18.14 One Wheel
48.  2:31.51 Simon Gall
49.  2:35.25 revaldoah
50.  2:35.65 Petri Krzywacki
51.  2:37.14 [email protected]
52.  2:50.60 [email protected]
53.  2:56.86 ok cuber
54.  3:01.04 tavery343
55.  3:01.24 wearephamily1719
56.  3:02.88 sporteisvogel
57.  3:08.34 Jacck
58.  3:18.21 freshcuber.de
59.  3:26.12 thomas.sch
60.  4:15.70 Jrg
61.  DNF BrianJ
61.  DNF VJW
61.  DNF thatkid
61.  DNF linus.sch
61.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(34)
1.  1:45.33 Lim Hung
2.  1:52.76 Sean Hartman
3.  1:54.62 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:56.60 ichcubegern
5.  2:00.09 NewoMinx
6.  2:04.65 OriginalUsername
7.  2:05.95 Coinman_
8.  2:23.47 xyzzy
9.  2:26.18 Keroma12
10.  2:28.68 jacob.cubing
11.  2:33.64 CubicOreo
12.  2:33.92 nevinscph
13.  2:48.32 DGCubes
14.  2:55.18 abunickabhi
15.  2:59.31 Logan
16.  3:00.18 NevEr_QeyX
17.  3:14.23 HendrikW
18.  3:15.74 NathanaelCubes
19.  3:31.35 Rollercoasterben
20.  3:40.79 BraydenTheCuber
21.  3:54.18 One Wheel
22.  3:57.30 UnknownCanvas
23.  3:58.04 FLS99
24.  4:23.15 [email protected]
25.  4:45.44 filmip
26.  4:51.82 LittleLumos
27.  5:20.57 linus.sch
28.  5:30.78 [email protected]
29.  5:43.84 Jacck
30.  5:48.95 thomas.sch
31.  6:10.78 sporteisvogel
32.  6:17.10 freshcuber.de
33.  7:52.52 Jrg
34.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:26.49 Lim Hung
2.  2:50.55 Sean Hartman
3.  2:51.35 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:55.51 JoXCuber
5.  2:59.36 cuberkid10
6.  3:14.22 OriginalUsername
7.  3:20.46 Keroma12
8.  3:28.09 nevinscph
9.  3:47.78 Sub1Hour
10.  3:52.99 jacob.cubing
11.  3:57.23 CubicOreo
12.  3:58.91 MilanDas
13.  4:17.84 Logan
14.  4:22.14 Hunter Eric Deardurff
15.  4:40.49 NathanaelCubes
16.  4:42.43 turtwig
17.  4:56.31 Liam Wadek
18.  5:50.54 One Wheel
19.  5:55.75 BraydenTheCuber
20.  6:31.34 FLS99
21.  6:39.74 LittleLumos
22.  8:11.46 filmip
23.  8:19.42 [email protected]
24.  8:37.93 thomas.sch
25.  9:25.29 sporteisvogel
26.  9:52.30 freshcuber.de
27.  14:13.86 Jrg
28.  DNF Valken
28.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(51)
1.  5.05 JoXCuber
2.  5.16 Legomanz
3.  6.05 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  6.43 [email protected]
5.  7.96 turtwig
6.  8.32 MilanDas
7.  8.61 BrianJ
8.  8.63 TipsterTrickster
9.  8.70 JackPfeifer
10.  9.24 OriginalUsername
11.  9.70 Lim Hung
12.  11.46 Trig0n
13.  12.07 NathanaelCubes
14.  12.51 Nutybaconator
15.  13.21 Sean Hartman
16.  13.99 G2013
17.  14.74 smackbadatskewb
18.  15.33 ichcubegern
19.  15.37 u Cube
20.  15.65 Luke Garrett
21.  16.26 Logan
22.  19.54 abunickabhi
23.  21.18 BraydenTheCuber
24.  21.40 dollarstorecubes
25.  23.54 jaysammey777
26.  25.38 toinou06cubing
27.  26.12 MattP98
28.  30.66 nevinscph
29.  33.12 MatsBergsten
30.  34.16 Simon Gall
31.  34.41 FLS99
32.  37.78 NevEr_QeyX
33.  47.60 tavery343
34.  48.17 BenChristman1
35.  49.40 One Wheel
36.  50.14 cuberkid10
37.  58.92 filmip
38.  1:02.74 ngmh
39.  1:11.79 Jacck
40.  1:17.97 PingPongCuber
41.  1:19.67 skewbercuber
42.  1:20.45 Dutgif32
43.  1:56.10 thomas.sch
44.  1:59.52 Koen van Aller
45.  2:13.29 Pratyush Manas
46.  2:22.07 [email protected]
47.  2:33.77 freshcuber.de
48.  DNF BradenTheMagician
48.  DNF [email protected]
48.  DNF KingCanyon
48.  DNF parkertrager


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(31)
1.  19.63 elliottk_
2.  20.46 BandedCubing101
3.  21.99 G2013


Spoiler



4.  22.00 Zubin Park
5.  24.55 PokeCubes
6.  28.83 ican97
7.  29.70 NathanaelCubes
8.  39.36 abunickabhi
9.  39.60 Sean Hartman
10.  47.44 Logan
11.  52.97 MattP98
12.  1:02.49 revaldoah
13.  1:02.71 MatsBergsten
14.  1:04.68 fun at the joy
15.  1:11.62 FLS99
16.  1:14.54 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:15.28 nevinscph
18.  1:19.43 Lim Hung
19.  1:27.99 thatkid
20.  1:41.60 PingPongCuber
21.  1:44.82 ichcubegern
22.  2:48.72 KingCanyon
23.  2:58.20 filmip
24.  3:05.14 skewbercuber
25.  3:17.13 Jacck
26.  3:32.26 LittleLumos
27.  6:14.31 [email protected]
28.  7:41.25 freshcuber.de
29.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
29.  DNF NevEr_QeyX
29.  DNF One Wheel


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  1:58.51 elliottk_
2.  4:33.29 nevinscph
3.  6:34.63 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  6:56.37 thatkid
5.  7:20.35 MatsBergsten
6.  7:24.81 FLS99
7.  7:48.11 NathanaelCubes
8.  9:31.93 BraydenTheCuber
9.  9:45.81 Jacck
10.  14:08.77 PingPongCuber
11.  DNF fun at the joy
11.  DNF LittleLumos
11.  DNF MattP98


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  9:07.26 nevinscph
2.  13:55.67 Lim Hung
3.  15:04.18 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  18:12.96 Jacck
5.  28:36.55 BraydenTheCuber
6.  29:37.35 NathanaelCubes
7.  35:38.48 LittleLumos
8.  41:28.08 PingPongCuber
9.  DNF thatkid


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  26/31 59:30 Keroma12
2.  11/13 55:56 Jacck
3.  6/6 15:55 NathanaelCubes


Spoiler



4.  5/5 26:44 BraydenTheCuber
5.  5/7 36:59 PingPongCuber
6.  3/4 24:16 LittleLumos
7.  2/3 9:47 Lim Hung
8.  0/2 8:54 NevEr_QeyX
8.  1/3 21:57 filmip


*3x3x3 one-handed*(89)
1.  12.27 OriginalUsername
2.  12.41 riz3ndrr
3.  13.37 smackbadatskewb


Spoiler



4.  13.40 Luke Garrett
5.  13.52 tJardigradHe
6.  13.62 wuque man
7.  13.63 BrianJ
8.  13.64 NathanaelCubes
9.  14.27 Sean Hartman
10.  14.33 2017LAMB06
11.  14.58 MikaSmulders
12.  14.74 ichcubegern
13.  15.30 BigBoyMicah
14.  15.38 cuberkid10
15.  15.46 parkertrager
16.  15.75 Lim Hung
17.  15.76 thecubingwizard
18.  15.94 gottagitgud
19.  16.16 Cheng
20.  16.33 CubicOreo
21.  16.60 turtwig
22.  16.82 Coinman_
23.  16.85 RandomPerson84
24.  17.21 mihnea3000
25.  18.75 Teh Keng Foo
26.  18.77 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  18.87 MCuber
28.  19.03 BradenTheMagician
29.  19.09 JoXCuber
30.  19.15 Legomanz
31.  19.18 Logan
32.  19.31 NevEr_QeyX
33.  19.78 abunickabhi
34.  20.07 JakubDrobny
35.  20.83 ngmh
36.  20.96 FaLoL
37.  21.26 xyzzy
38.  22.00 KrokosB
39.  22.03 Michael DeLaRosa
40.  22.23 DGCubes
41.  22.26 HendrikW
42.  23.38 weatherman223
43.  23.53 Henry Lipka
44.  23.63 MattP98
45.  23.76 revaldoah
46.  23.98 Cooki348
47.  24.38 drpfisherman
48.  25.51 BraydenTheCuber
49.  25.60 trangium
50.  25.62 Rafaello
51.  26.41 MilanDas
52.  26.61 Moreno van Rooijen
53.  26.78 jacob.cubing
54.  27.06 Kit Clement
55.  27.27 KingCanyon
56.  28.15 PingPongCuber
57.  28.24 Valken
57.  28.24 begiuli65
59.  28.90 tavery343
60.  30.63 wearephamily1719
61.  31.13 lumes2121
62.  31.31 nevinscph
63.  31.55 TheCubingAddict980
64.  32.40 ican97
65.  33.01 Keenan Johnson
66.  33.28 Petri Krzywacki
67.  33.35 FLS99
68.  33.77 UnknownCanvas
69.  34.50 teboecubes
70.  35.88 Schmizee
71.  36.86 FinnTheCuber102
72.  36.89 Simon Gall
73.  38.46 I'm A Cuber
74.  39.53 freshcuber.de
75.  42.00 Ian Pang
76.  42.16 ok cuber
77.  42.56 bgcatfan
78.  43.03 [email protected]
79.  43.62 SomeKid2369
80.  44.82 One Wheel
81.  45.25 teehee_elan
82.  45.44 Dutgif32
83.  46.64 Pratyush Manas
84.  48.32 Ked Ki
85.  56.93 LittleLumos
86.  57.39 Jacck
87.  59.58 sporteisvogel
88.  1:31.91 [email protected]
89.  1:36.87 thomas.sch


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  24.50 tJardigradHe
2.  26.56 Lim Hung
3.  32.50 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:16.28 fun at the joy
5.  3:53.44 BraydenTheCuber
6.  DNF parkertrager


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  32.97 fun at the joy
2.  38.89 ichcubegern
3.  47.07 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  50.32 Lim Hung
5.  1:12.78 Ian Pang
6.  1:13.18 jacob.cubing
7.  1:17.32 Sean Hartman
8.  1:19.81 FLS99
9.  2:05.47 freshcuber.de
10.  2:13.44 thomas.sch
11.  2:49.94 Simon Gall
12.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(12)
1.  23.67 (24, 22, 25) Teh Keng Foo
2.  24.33 (27, 25, 21) Trig0n
3.  25.67 (27, 24, 26) Sebastien


Spoiler



4.  28.00 (29, 24, 31) ottozing
5.  39.33 (48, 33, 37) RyuKagamine
6.  49.33 (56, 43, 49) BraydenTheCuber
7.  DNF (DNF, 25, 27) Cale S
7.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) MattP98
7.  DNF (40, 35, DNS) filmip
7.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe
7.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) DonovanTheCool
7.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) asacuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(51)
1.  41.42 cuberkid10
2.  48.74 Luke Garrett
3.  50.40 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  51.09 Lim Hung
5.  51.61 JoXCuber
6.  53.96 OriginalUsername
7.  54.15 Valken
8.  55.41 ichcubegern
9.  55.77 BradenTheMagician
10.  57.60 Logan
11.  58.15 fun at the joy
12.  58.53 DGCubes
13.  1:00.52 BrianJ
14.  1:02.46 HendrikW
15.  1:03.52 NathanaelCubes
16.  1:03.66 abhijat
17.  1:04.40 turtwig
18.  1:05.74 abunickabhi
19.  1:06.99 ExultantCarn
20.  1:07.74 BigBoyMicah
21.  1:07.93 MilanDas
22.  1:09.22 Cooki348
23.  1:10.12 NevEr_QeyX
24.  1:10.21 Ian Pang
25.  1:10.32 lumes2121
26.  1:10.73 Henry Lipka
27.  1:14.82 nevinscph
28.  1:16.00 tavery343
29.  1:16.97 FLS99
30.  1:19.03 xyzzy
31.  1:20.46 jacob.cubing
32.  1:25.01 u Cube
33.  1:25.34 BraydenTheCuber
34.  1:27.99 Simon Gall
35.  1:31.20 PingPongCuber
36.  1:31.60 UnknownCanvas
37.  1:32.57 KingCanyon
38.  1:34.56 revaldoah
39.  1:44.35 ok cuber
40.  1:45.17 wearephamily1719
41.  1:46.65 [email protected]
42.  1:51.61 Moreno van Rooijen
43.  1:53.22 Schmizee
44.  1:59.51 LittleLumos
45.  2:05.28 One Wheel
46.  2:09.51 teehee_elan
47.  2:11.51 sporteisvogel
48.  2:27.60 [email protected]
49.  2:32.73 freshcuber.de
50.  2:37.73 thomas.sch
51.  DNF Jacck


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(33)
1.  1:43.89 cuberkid10
2.  1:46.76 Sean Hartman
3.  1:56.17 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:57.50 Lim Hung
5.  1:57.68 OriginalUsername
6.  2:01.32 Luke Garrett
7.  2:09.53 Toothcraver55
8.  2:16.03 ichcubegern
9.  2:24.58 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:26.60 nevinscph
11.  2:30.99 NevEr_QeyX
12.  2:33.63 abhijat
13.  2:47.21 NathanaelCubes
14.  2:49.38 MilanDas
15.  2:55.21 jacob.cubing
16.  3:20.21 BigBoyMicah
17.  3:23.98 PingPongCuber
18.  3:25.81 KingCanyon
19.  3:29.68 revaldoah
20.  3:33.92 BraydenTheCuber
21.  3:38.39 FLS99
22.  3:46.85 UnknownCanvas
23.  4:09.56 One Wheel
24.  4:20.21 Simon Gall
25.  4:40.52 LittleLumos
26.  4:48.42 [email protected]
27.  5:15.37 ok cuber
28.  5:30.85 sporteisvogel
29.  5:48.22 [email protected]
30.  5:57.98 freshcuber.de
31.  5:59.67 thomas.sch
32.  6:28.73 Jacck
33.  6:42.46 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(21)
1.  3:40.85 cuberkid10
2.  3:50.29 Sean Hartman
3.  3:59.08 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  4:10.78 ichcubegern
5.  4:55.59 nevinscph
6.  5:42.13 jacob.cubing
7.  6:09.97 NevEr_QeyX
8.  6:50.29 NathanaelCubes
9.  7:24.03 PingPongCuber
10.  7:29.49 BraydenTheCuber
11.  7:35.21 KingCanyon
12.  7:37.16 UnknownCanvas
13.  7:56.32 FLS99
14.  8:03.06 One Wheel
15.  9:04.68 [email protected]
16.  9:21.62 LittleLumos
17.  10:30.54 Jacck
18.  11:32.99 thomas.sch
19.  11:51.55 freshcuber.de
20.  11:51.63 [email protected]
21.  11:56.42 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)
1.  6:20.89 cuberkid10
2.  6:29.00 Lim Hung
3.  6:55.16 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  6:56.70 Sean Hartman
5.  8:41.32 nevinscph
6.  9:09.39 jacob.cubing
7.  9:45.84 BradenTheMagician
8.  10:36.61 Hunter Eric Deardurff
9.  11:15.08 NathanaelCubes
10.  14:16.79 One Wheel
11.  15:02.73 LittleLumos
12.  19:36.88 [email protected]
13.  20:02.85 thomas.sch
14.  21:03.42 freshcuber.de
15.  21:04.84 sporteisvogel
16.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*Clock*(41)
1.  5.09 jaysammey777
2.  5.25 Jaime CG
3.  5.31 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  6.74 MattP98
5.  6.95 dollarstorecubes
6.  7.41 M1n1turtl3
7.  7.80 drpfisherman
8.  7.89 Liam Wadek
9.  8.07 Sean Hartman
10.  8.22 Kit Clement
10.  8.22 MCuber
12.  8.23 Lim Hung
13.  8.49 JoXCuber
14.  8.62 cuberkid10
15.  9.24 Keenan Johnson
16.  9.55 BradenTheMagician
17.  9.84 MilanDas
18.  9.85 BigBoyMicah
19.  10.17 OriginalUsername
20.  10.38 Luke Garrett
21.  10.80 NewoMinx
22.  10.86 Logan
23.  10.99 NathanaelCubes
24.  11.15 parkertrager
25.  11.88 DGCubes
26.  13.72 Simon Gall
27.  14.06 jacob.cubing
28.  14.68 CubicOreo
29.  14.70 FLS99
30.  14.89 ichcubegern
31.  15.82 fun at the joy
32.  16.73 weatherman223
33.  16.74 freshcuber.de
34.  18.24 lumes2121
35.  18.30 BraydenTheCuber
36.  23.04 [email protected]
37.  24.50 Jacck
38.  24.55 nevinscph
39.  25.11 abunickabhi
40.  27.20 thomas.sch
41.  28.22 One Wheel


*Megaminx*(42)
1.  43.87 NewoMinx
2.  54.50 BradyCubes08
3.  56.80 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  57.19 OriginalUsername
5.  58.11 Sean Hartman
6.  58.61 Lim Hung
7.  59.03 MCuber
8.  1:00.79 cuberkid10
9.  1:03.30 BrianJ
10.  1:06.74 CubicOreo
11.  1:06.96 JoXCuber
12.  1:07.00 Cooki348
13.  1:10.49 ichcubegern
14.  1:10.54 Fred Lang
15.  1:12.51 BradenTheMagician
16.  1:14.44 BigBoyMicah
17.  1:15.72 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  1:17.35 HendrikW
19.  1:21.88 NathanaelCubes
20.  1:22.90 Logan
21.  1:25.27 Rubadcar
22.  1:29.47 MattP98
23.  1:31.61 Kit Clement
24.  1:33.35 tavery343
25.  1:35.85 MilanDas
26.  1:36.15 KingCanyon
27.  1:36.48 fun at the joy
28.  1:38.13 jacob.cubing
29.  1:47.84 nevinscph
30.  1:54.37 BraydenTheCuber
31.  2:03.83 PingPongCuber
32.  2:18.03 FLS99
33.  2:19.66 One Wheel
34.  2:30.54 weatherman223
35.  3:26.15 wearephamily1719
36.  3:48.37 Jacck
37.  4:01.44 freshcuber.de
38.  4:36.18 sporteisvogel
39.  4:50.86 thomas.sch
40.  5:55.40 [email protected]
41.  DNF DGCubes
41.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*Pyraminx*(73)
1.  2.54 tJardigradHe
2.  2.79 parkertrager
3.  2.85 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.88 JackPfeifer
5.  2.98 JakubDrobny
6.  3.26 Rubadcar
7.  3.31 DGCubes
8.  3.32 Abhi
9.  3.48 BrianJ
10.  3.70 Logan
11.  3.76 icubeslow434
12.  3.78 smackbadatskewb
13.  3.82 Cheng
14.  3.93 OriginalUsername
15.  3.96 TipsterTrickster
16.  3.99 Rafaello
17.  4.22 Sean Hartman
18.  4.39 CubicOreo
19.  4.43 NewoMinx
20.  4.54 Jaime CG
21.  4.59 MCuber
22.  4.63 Legomanz
23.  4.76 Luke Garrett
24.  4.80 Trig0n
25.  4.89 BradenTheMagician
26.  4.91 BigBoyMicah
27.  5.20 UnknownCanvas
28.  5.28 Lim Hung
28.  5.28 cuberkid10
30.  5.42 JoXCuber
31.  5.55 NathanaelCubes
32.  5.58 mihnea3000
33.  5.63 wuque man
34.  5.64 jacob.cubing
35.  5.66 begiuli65
36.  5.68 turtwig
37.  5.84 ExultantCarn
38.  5.95 wearephamily1719
39.  6.07 BraydenTheCuber
40.  6.17 MattP98
41.  6.28 Keenan Johnson
42.  6.30 weatherman223
43.  6.36 Liam Wadek
44.  6.38 ichcubegern
45.  6.57 PingPongCuber
46.  7.59 [email protected]
47.  7.62 lumes2121
48.  7.99 MilanDas
49.  8.33 Ian Pang
50.  8.40 Rollercoasterben
51.  8.47 Simon Gall
52.  8.61 tavery343
53.  8.78 ok cuber
54.  9.01 ngmh
55.  9.10 abunickabhi
56.  9.49 drpfisherman
57.  9.61 teboecubes
58.  9.88 BenChristman1
59.  10.42 toinou06cubing
60.  10.62 Kit Clement
61.  11.47 teehee_elan
62.  12.46 KingCanyon
63.  13.13 nevinscph
64.  13.34 FLS99
65.  13.80 Jacck
66.  13.90 sporteisvogel
67.  15.66 Schmizee
68.  16.24 thomas.sch
69.  16.40 Master_Disaster
70.  16.98 LittleLumos
71.  17.35 [email protected]
72.  17.40 One Wheel
73.  17.71 freshcuber.de


*Square-1*(56)
1.  7.22 PokeCubes
2.  9.87 mrsniffles01
3.  11.49 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  12.17 GTGil
5.  12.28 Cale S
6.  12.66 BradyCubes08
7.  12.91 Sean Hartman
8.  12.97 cuberkid10
9.  13.07 BrianJ
10.  13.14 BradenTheMagician
11.  13.22 tJardigradHe
12.  13.43 Rollercoasterben
13.  14.36 Jaime CG
14.  14.38 Lim Hung
15.  14.71 NewoMinx
16.  14.79 MCuber
17.  14.83 Logan
18.  15.06 DonovanTheCool
19.  15.22 JoXCuber
20.  15.53 parkertrager
21.  16.64 ichcubegern
22.  16.95 OriginalUsername
23.  17.78 DGCubes
24.  19.49 NathanaelCubes
24.  19.49 MattP98
26.  19.73 JakubDrobny
27.  20.36 Keenan Johnson
28.  20.66 abhijat
29.  21.92 BraydenTheCuber
30.  22.53 CubicOreo
31.  22.88 MilanDas
32.  23.46 Valken
33.  24.96 turtwig
34.  25.37 mihnea3000
35.  25.66 weatherman223
36.  26.45 Kit Clement
37.  27.08 Rafaello
38.  27.11 jacob.cubing
39.  28.40 Trig0n
40.  29.73 fun at the joy
41.  37.35 lumes2121
42.  37.98 Schmizee
43.  39.61 Dutgif32
44.  41.13 wearephamily1719
45.  42.19 teboecubes
46.  46.42 nevinscph
47.  47.08 [email protected]
48.  47.99 I'm A Cuber
49.  54.36 One Wheel
50.  58.66 Ian Pang
51.  58.87 FLS99
52.  1:04.93 Moreno van Rooijen
53.  1:05.14 Jacck
54.  1:06.92 teehee_elan
55.  1:30.32 filmip
56.  3:38.53 thomas.sch


*Skewb*(72)
1.  2.58 BradyCubes08
2.  2.60 riz3ndrr
3.  2.78 Jaime CG


Spoiler



4.  3.14 Rubadcar
5.  3.33 asacuber
6.  3.45 JackPfeifer
7.  3.54 Legomanz
8.  3.58 BrianJ
9.  3.69 sascholeks
10.  4.05 OriginalUsername
11.  4.19 u Cube
12.  4.33 tJardigradHe
13.  4.57 parkertrager
14.  4.58 Lim Hung
15.  4.65 Logan
16.  4.70 TipsterTrickster
17.  4.76 Luke Garrett
18.  4.80 Sean Hartman
19.  4.88 Trig0n
20.  4.89 ichcubegern
21.  4.99 JakubDrobny
22.  5.21 NewoMinx
23.  5.52 icubeslow434
24.  5.55 mhcubergamer
24.  5.55 Rafaello
26.  5.65 MCuber
27.  5.80 NathanaelCubes
28.  5.84 BradenTheMagician
29.  6.01 CubicOreo
29.  6.01 BigBoyMicah
31.  6.07 lumes2121
32.  6.16 weatherman223
33.  6.18 jacob.cubing
34.  6.45 Rollercoasterben
35.  6.49 cuberkid10
36.  6.55 DGCubes
37.  6.64 MattP98
38.  6.66 Aleksandar Dukleski
39.  7.12 turtwig
40.  7.23 JoXCuber
41.  7.81 Liam Wadek
42.  7.87 BraydenTheCuber
43.  7.98 teboecubes
44.  8.20 Keenan Johnson
45.  8.23 KingCanyon
46.  8.34 MilanDas
47.  8.71 ok cuber
48.  8.78 Kit Clement
49.  8.93 Schmizee
50.  9.20 wearephamily1719
51.  9.39 [email protected]
52.  9.83 PingPongCuber
53.  10.11 drpfisherman
54.  10.26 Simon Gall
55.  10.48 xyzzy
56.  10.54 Dutgif32
57.  11.61 DUDECUBER
58.  12.38 LittleLumos
59.  12.91 abunickabhi
60.  13.21 nevinscph
61.  13.50 FLS99
62.  13.68 Master_Disaster
63.  13.81 20luky3
64.  13.94 toinou06cubing
65.  14.65 Hunter Eric Deardurff
66.  16.55 teehee_elan
67.  19.12 [email protected]
68.  19.84 thomas.sch
69.  19.98 freshcuber.de
70.  24.32 Jacck
71.  34.34 One Wheel
72.  35.99 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(26)
1.  22.96 NewoMinx
2.  24.22 jaysammey777
3.  27.35 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  29.64 Logan
5.  30.06 CubicOreo
6.  30.24 abhijat
7.  30.99 ichcubegern
8.  32.18 Lim Hung
9.  34.36 BradenTheMagician
10.  35.35 BrianJ
11.  35.74 Luke Garrett
12.  35.91 Kit Clement
13.  36.83 JoXCuber
14.  39.26 Sean Hartman
15.  41.28 [email protected]
16.  44.25 CrispyCubing
17.  44.49 jacob.cubing
18.  44.99 Rafaello
19.  49.99 MattP98
20.  57.61 BraydenTheCuber
21.  1:35.12 freshcuber.de
22.  1:36.68 UnknownCanvas
23.  2:14.85 thomas.sch
24.  2:26.87 One Wheel
25.  2:49.58 [email protected]
26.  DNF drpfisherman


*Mini Guildford*(16)
1.  3:29.59 NewoMinx
2.  3:43.83 cuberkid10
3.  4:05.01 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  4:06.07 Sean Hartman
5.  4:10.10 OriginalUsername
6.  4:22.03 JoXCuber
7.  4:35.79 ichcubegern
8.  5:00.97 DGCubes
9.  6:24.81 BraydenTheCuber
10.  6:27.14 jacob.cubing
11.  7:54.95 PingPongCuber
12.  8:12.11 FLS99
13.  9:27.99 [email protected]
14.  10:36.67 One Wheel
15.  12:28.73 Dutgif32
16.  16:37.69 thomas.sch


*Redi Cube*(27)
1.  9.18 dollarstorecubes
2.  10.74 2017LAMB06
3.  13.98 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  15.31 ichcubegern
5.  16.21 DGCubes
6.  16.42 Kit Clement
7.  16.59 Sean Hartman
8.  16.96 drpfisherman
9.  17.18 Rafaello
10.  17.32 Logan
11.  17.34 BradenTheMagician
12.  17.47 cuberkid10
13.  17.94 Lim Hung
14.  19.05 skewbercuber
15.  21.13 Luke Garrett
16.  23.42 NathanaelCubes
17.  23.79 jacob.cubing
18.  24.07 [email protected]
19.  25.14 BraydenTheCuber
20.  32.32 linus.sch
21.  37.08 FLS99
22.  38.18 SomeKid2369
23.  41.59 freshcuber.de
24.  1:00.51 [email protected]
25.  1:00.56 Jacck
26.  1:10.48 thomas.sch
27.  1:45.14 One Wheel


*Master Pyraminx*(16)
1.  28.13 Zeke Mackay
2.  34.57 DGCubes
3.  38.66 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  39.48 Kit Clement
5.  42.63 JoXCuber
6.  43.44 Sean Hartman
7.  44.97 Rafaello
8.  51.79 jacob.cubing
9.  1:12.79 BraydenTheCuber
10.  1:16.83 BradenTheMagician
11.  1:21.49 UnknownCanvas
12.  1:24.80 Jacck
13.  1:30.86 freshcuber.de
14.  1:39.92 [email protected]
15.  2:37.43 thomas.sch
16.  4:23.83 One Wheel


*15 Puzzle*(19)
1.  4.50 Ben Whitmore
2.  6.77 dphdmn
3.  9.79 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  10.14 Awder
5.  13.56 Lim Hung
6.  19.94 MattP98
7.  21.25 BradyCubes08
8.  22.63 ichcubegern
9.  23.74 DGCubes
10.  26.82 Sean Hartman
11.  32.23 jacob.cubing
12.  33.11 freshcuber.de
13.  34.42 sporteisvogel
14.  37.66 MatsBergsten
15.  44.17 abunickabhi
16.  51.44 thomas.sch
17.  53.40 BraydenTheCuber
18.  1:13.49 linus.sch
19.  4:36.49 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  50.38 Jacck
2.  DNF FLS99
2.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
2.  DNF filmip
2.  DNF One Wheel

*Mirror Blocks*(15)
1.  21.33 ichcubegern
2.  24.39 Valken
3.  24.95 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  33.77 CubicOreo
5.  39.42 MattP98
6.  47.82 JoXCuber
7.  57.18 jacob.cubing
8.  58.50 Lim Hung
9.  1:04.26 FLS99
10.  1:08.34 [email protected]
11.  1:15.84 BraydenTheCuber
12.  1:20.82 I'm A Cuber
13.  1:36.40 abunickabhi
14.  2:06.88 freshcuber.de
15.  4:21.59 [email protected]


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  2:17.21 Kit Clement
2.  2:39.14 jacob.cubing
3.  3:26.85 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  10:09.80 One Wheel



*Contest results*(164)
1.  1111 Lim Hung
2.  1080 Sean Hartman
3.  970 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  941 OriginalUsername
5.  935 cuberkid10
6.  895 JoXCuber
7.  863 NathanaelCubes
8.  843 Luke Garrett
9.  788 Logan
10.  758 BrianJ
11.  724 BradenTheMagician
12.  693 BraydenTheCuber
13.  671 CubicOreo
14.  668 DGCubes
15.  648 tJardigradHe
16.  630 NewoMinx
17.  626 jacob.cubing
18.  601 turtwig
19.  586 BigBoyMicah
20.  567 parkertrager
21.  564 BradyCubes08
22.  558 MattP98
23.  535 MCuber
24.  525 nevinscph
25.  508 MilanDas
26.  491 JakubDrobny
27.  485 abunickabhi
28.  467 Rubadcar
29.  466 wuque man
30.  458 Legomanz
31.  439 FLS99
32.  410 smackbadatskewb
33.  408 mihnea3000
33.  408 Coinman_
35.  397 PingPongCuber
36.  391 ExultantCarn
37.  390 Rafaello
37.  390 Valken
39.  388 NevEr_QeyX
39.  388 Cheng
41.  383 Kit Clement
42.  379 riz3ndrr
43.  377 Keenan Johnson
44.  376 HendrikW
45.  375 [email protected]
46.  360 Jaime CG
47.  358 FaLoL
48.  347 drpfisherman
49.  342 Zubin Park
49.  342 KingCanyon
51.  341 Liam Wadek
52.  335 Rollercoasterben
53.  323 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  322 lumes2121
55.  319 xyzzy
56.  316 TipsterTrickster
57.  306 MikaSmulders
58.  303 u Cube
59.  293 Henry Lipka
60.  287 tavery343
61.  284 thecubingwizard
62.  280 jaysammey777
63.  277 UnknownCanvas
64.  272 Simon Gall
65.  269 wearephamily1719
66.  267 One Wheel
67.  261 Trig0n
68.  259 weatherman223
69.  256 Jacck
70.  250 dollarstorecubes
71.  247 LittleLumos
72.  245 Keroma12
73.  241 revaldoah
73.  241 Nutybaconator
75.  232 ngmh
76.  225 2017LAMB06
77.  217 freshcuber.de
78.  215 teboecubes
79.  211 fun at the joy
80.  210 Fred Lang
81.  205 Zeke Mackay
82.  204 VJW
83.  201 gottagitgud
84.  200 Ian Pang
85.  197 abhijat
86.  191 DhruvA
87.  189 JackPfeifer
88.  184 RandomPerson84
89.  182 begiuli65
90.  181 toinou06cubing
91.  180 Teh Keng Foo
91.  180 asacuber
93.  176 20luky3
93.  176 G2013
95.  173 [email protected]
96.  172 Schmizee
97.  167 Moreno van Rooijen
98.  166 thomas.sch
99.  163 ok cuber
99.  163 KrokosB
101.  162 Toothcraver55
102.  159 Cooki348
103.  157 trangium
104.  151 DonovanTheCool
105.  150 Hunter Eric Deardurff
106.  145 Cubing5life
106.  145 MatsBergsten
106.  145 filmip
109.  139 Koen van Aller
109.  139 Milesb95
111.  138 sascholeks
111.  138 jakgun0130
111.  138 GTGil
114.  137 sporteisvogel
115.  134 TheCubingAddict980
116.  133 Micah Morrison
116.  133 thatkid
118.  121 mhcubergamer
119.  118 bennettstouder
120.  117 icubeslow434
121.  115 ProStar
122.  114 Michael DeLaRosa
123.  113 ican97
124.  112 Dutgif32
125.  106 BenChristman1
126.  105 Pratyush Manas
127.  102 Petri Krzywacki
128.  101 teehee_elan
129.  95 PokeCubes
130.  94 Samuel Baird
131.  91 FinnTheCuber102
132.  74 skewbercuber
133.  72 Jrg
133.  72 Cale S
133.  72 John Benwell
136.  68 Abhi
137.  66 I'm A Cuber
138.  65 Master_Disaster
138.  65 linus.sch
138.  65 SomeKid2369
141.  64 alexiscubing
142.  63 elliottk_
143.  59 mrsniffles01
144.  53 bgcatfan
145.  51 DUDECUBER
146.  50 oliver sitja sichel
146.  50 pizzacrust
148.  47 [email protected]
148.  47 Ked Ki
150.  44 Ernest Fowler
151.  39 BleachedTurtle
152.  38 BandedCubing101
152.  38 M1n1turtl3
154.  29 Cube to Cube
155.  28 Sub1Hour
156.  22 Ben Whitmore
157.  21 dphdmn
158.  20 Sebastien
159.  19 ottozing
159.  19 Awder
161.  18 RyuKagamine
162.  16 Ayal
163.  13 CrispyCubing
164.  8 EngineeringBrian


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2020)

164 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 111!

That means our winner this week (tiebreak based on order in list) is *sascholeks!* Congratulations!!


----------

